# A5 2.7 TDI



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Getting rid of the Saab Feb trying to decide what to get. I have had a look at the new A5 2.7tdi sport it looks the dogs dangglers in black. Non of my local dealers have the 2.7 in yet, anybody got any idea how it goes in the A6. Have to get my order in sharpish for Feb delivery


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Hilly10 said:


> Getting rid of the Saab Feb trying to decide what to get. I have had a look at the new A5 2.7tdi sport it looks the dogs dangglers in black. Non of my local dealers have the 2.7 in yet, anybody got any idea how it goes in the A6. Have to get my order in sharpish for Feb delivery


I had the A6 with the 2.7 and 7 speed auto box. Was a lovely cruiser up and down to North York Moors and even returned 40+ mpg over the 700 mile trip. It was a little easy so light up the traction on damp surfaces which hindered your get away, that's why i would prefer the 3.0tdi with Quattro. Overall a great smooth diesel engine IMOH but probably better out there (BMW)


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

The look of the A5 does it for me never have been a BMW fan. Cant justify getting the quattro it will only do 6,000 miles a year but I can run it through the business save me some tax and I can claim 50% of the vat :wink:


----------



## scott-tt225 (Jul 9, 2006)

I would definatley have the quattro.

Resale will be alot better.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

It was easy enough to get the front wheels spinning in the A6 2.0TDi I hired recently - Quattro is a must!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Having driven the A6 3.0TDi, I then didn't bother with the 2.7. The dealers were trying to get us to consider one, but to be honest, I don't think there's enough power to haul around the car.

If you can, go for the bigger engine, if that's not practical, then quattro would certainly be high on my list of priorities.

I know you can't compare petrol with diesel, but I found that the 3.2 V6 A6 Avant we drove felt like we were pulling a trailer, whereas the diesel felt like a much stronger car.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

On paper there seems to be a bigger gap between the two engines than 2.7 / 3.0 would suggest, it's a lot more powerful.

How is the multitronic 'box, I always though CVT was a bit iffy?


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Going to wait till they have a 2.7 in and give it a try.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Hilly10 said:


> Going to wait till they have a 2.7 in and give it a try.


Has anyone got both a 2.7 TDi and 3.0TDi A6 saloon you can try?


----------



## scott-tt225 (Jul 9, 2006)

My dad has an A6 3.0TDi quattro

We currently have an A6 2.7TDi quattro as a courtesy car, the diffence is staggering.

I really would get the 3.0Tdi


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

I had a the A4 2.7 TDi quatto for a week late last month whilst the TT had its water pump replaced. It was quiet and built up speed rapidly. I have also tried the A5 3.0Tdi. Was very impressed, but had it for much shorter time. The A4 is lighter than the A5, but without quattro the difference will be less, so probably will still make reasonable progress in the A5 2.7.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Kell said:


> Hilly10 said:
> 
> 
> > Going to wait till they have a 2.7 in and give it a try.
> ...


Kell the guy over the way from me has a A6 2.7 but its a advant so me thinks with the extra weight it would not give me a comparison against the A5


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Went to the audi dealers today to sort out some figures and such. I came away with out placing an order. They phoned me late afternoon willing to discount the car. Things must be bad in the car trade


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Hilly10 said:


> Went to the audi dealers today to sort out some figures and such. I came away with out placing an order. They phoned me late afternoon willing to discount the car. Things must be bad in the car trade


Spoke to my local audi dealer a couple of weeks ago and he said it was very very quiet, so there must be deals to be done... good luck


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

I've done nearly 5000 miles in my A5 3.0TDI and have to say it's a brilliant car with a very smooth and powerful engine. I came from 4 happy years of TT (180 FWD) ownership, and its the first Quattro I've owned, and fingers crossed, not the last.

Simon


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

I hope to get a deal done this week so I will make sure I have it for March 1st 08 plate. Gonna have Phantom black, grey leather Bang & Olufsen upgrade and a few more but not quite decided as yet


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Ordered today A5 2.7 tdi multitronic Phantom Black Grey Leather B&O upgrade and a few other bits. Delivery week comc 1st week of March


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Hilly10 said:


> Ordered today A5 2.7 tdi multitronic Phantom Black Grey Leather B&O upgrade and a few other bits. Delivery week comc 1st week of March


Sounds nice, saw my first on the road last week, in Phantom black, looks so wide and low from the rear.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

I had a test drive a few weeks ago the 2.7 drives well looks really good in black also I was quite took with the demo car which was white, cant really pluck up enough courage to order white. It will seem like an age now till March. :?


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Had confirmation that my car is built and will be at the dealers 20th Feb that gives them plenty of time for March 3rd del   God its gone quick since the order was placed, bet it will drag from now


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Hilly10 said:


> Had confirmation that my car is built and will be at the dealers 20th Feb that gives them plenty of time for March 3rd del   God its gone quick since the order was placed, bet it will drag from now


Cool stuff, we are expecting to move home around the same time as that so it looks like time will drag for both of us


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Had an e-mail yesterday from the dealer, my car is one of ten to have gone AWOL its been dispatched from Germany, delivery date to dealer was Fri 22nd anyway got another e-mail today they have found it. Its still on the boat and will not be with them now till Monday, so now I will have to wait till Thursday 6th :evil: :evil:


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Hilly10 said:


> Had an e-mail yesterday from the dealer, my car is one of ten to have gone AWOL its been dispatched from Germany, delivery date to dealer was Fri 22nd anyway got another e-mail today they have found it. Its still on the boat and will not be with them now till Monday, so now I will have to wait till Thursday 6th :evil: :evil:


Theres a whole host of VAG cars stuck on a boat waiting to dock in Kent. The depot they go into is full and they are not allowing any more in until some have been moved.

My car is stuck on said boat and will miss the 1st delivery


----------

